
Microsoft to warn email users of suspected hacking by governments - mattlutze
http://www.foreigndesknews.com/world/us/exclusive-microsoft-to-warn/
======
mattlutze
It must be a difficult point for governments and customer-security-minded
companies to come to settle on.

I can understand the perspective of a government's intelligence agency feeling
like a company is breaching some form of national secrets information by
divulging that a request came in.

But the stronger concern for me is that there is some implicit expectation
that, if you're a tech company, you by default must agree with and be a part
of your incorporated nation's national military and intelligence complex. I
don't understand how that squares.

~~~
chii
> implicit expectation that, if you're a tech company, you by default must
> agree with and be a part of your incorporated nation's national military and
> intelligence complex

this shouldn't be the norm. Replace software with property, and it makes no
sense. Gov't does not have the right to just appropriate a citizen's private
property, unless it's war time. A gov't does not have the right to install
surveylance in your private property, nor search your property, unless they
have a warrant. Why does this not extend to the cyberworld?

~~~
r00fus
But haven't we always been at war with eastasia?

------
PeekPoke
The UK is about to pass a bill in Parliament that will make this kind of
notification illegal if the user is being monitored by the police, GCHQ, MI5
or MI6.

~~~
mattlutze
The trend toward total passive intelligence aggregation is troubling enough...
making overt moves to force companies to, by existing in your country, be a
part of your intelligence infrastructure feels downright wrong.

